# Video Tutorial: How I attach my pouch and bands



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I figured I'd take a crack at a helping some of the new members here by posting a video of how I tie my pouches to the bands and my bands to the forks. Neither of these methods are new and neither are the only way it can be done, it's just the way I do it. The pouch tying idea came from Eric @ Metro Grade Goods and the bands to fork came from Bill @ Pocket Predator Slingshots.

It can be overwhelming when starting out with info on ammo, pouches, frame material, shooting style, draw length, elastics, targets etc. Hopefully this video will help a few people with the process or at least not set them back any further. It will show a couple of the basics needed to get your slingshot ready for shooting.

This is my first attempt at any type of tutorial video, so bare with me. If I sound like a babbling newbie myself, it's because I am. :screwy:

Enjoy.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Well done like the jig


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey, you did it! Good tutorial video. I would have been all thumbs for sure. Good job!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I like the jig very much - is so simple and easy to work with, thanks for sharing!

jazz


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Great tutorial Bruce!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Very clean presentation that captures solid methodology for attaching bands at the pouch and at the fork.

That's going to help a lot of newbies, Brucered!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your video is awesome, the audio is crystal clear and the video was very informative. Thanks for sharing


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice setup and good job on the tutorial


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Generous motive, crisp presentation, you improved our little world Bruce, savor the gratitude.*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

really nice tut Bruce.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

OK - so I like using those little loom bands a lot actually - nice simple approach... HOWEVER either I'm a burly gorilla when it comes to tying them down - or the one's I'm using are not the best. They keep unwrapping themselves minutes to days later... Those that hold - stay held - but probably half unravel.

Bruce do you take a light-handed approach when you tie these on???


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Bruce do you take a light-handed approach when you tie these on???


I definitely don't wrench them as tight as I do my elastics to the forks. Because the pouch/bands are pulled tight, I figure the Rainbowlooms don't need to be battened down to the point of breaking. I would say I go on the lighter side. It just takes a few times to get the pressure right. There may be different quality looks out there too.

Once I release the band from the jig, it cinches up nicely


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also seems some colour loom bands are better than others...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Also seems some colour loom bands are better than others...


The last time I talked to Eric, he mentioned he was starting to use "dog grooming elastics". They can be found on eBay for cheap in bulk and are latex.

I still have a lot of looms left and haven't had any issues, but I'll look into them when the time comes.

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271172662700


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cool - will check those out.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Bruce! Really solid video with an easy to follow explanation!


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Great easy to follow tutorial, super job by a super guy.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm stealing your jig design . Great vid buddy!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well done for your first video....Thanks for sharing my friend

akaOldmiser


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice tutorial, Bruce...never thought of using loom bands for pouch tying....my daughter has tons of them here and she lost interest in them quite awhile ago...

And I love the jig!!

Thanks for the great vid

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

15471 said:


> I figured I'd take a crack at a helping some of the new members here by posting a video of how I tie my pouches to the bands and my bands to the forks. Neither of these methods are new and neither are the only way it can be done, it's just the way I do it. The pouch tying idea came from Eric @ Metro Grade Goods and the bands to fork came from Bill @ Pocket Predator Slingshots.
> 
> It can be overwhelming when starting out with info on ammo, pouches, frame material, shooting style, draw length, elastics, targets etc. Hopefully this video will help a few people with the process or at least not set them back any further. It will show a couple of the basics needed to get your slingshot ready for shooting.
> 
> ...


That's a great simple design.....I am going to make one as soon as I can get a couple of those clamps.

GP


----------

